# Amd btcc racer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all,

I thought you all might be interested in a thread where by you see our BTCC Golf as we get it ready for this years BTCC.

We are totally rebuilding the car, improving, re-newing and prepping along the way. Alot of parts are being re-newed or made better so we really are putting our stamp on it and making it our own. We are even replacing every single nut and bolt!

I'll keep this thread updated as things are moving pretty quickly.

So ill let the pics begin 




























Here is what happend from Tuesday onwards

Took some of the panels off to give it a clean before stripping it down.

















































































































































On Wednesday Peter Riches the Technical direct from the BTCC came down to have a look over the car, check it is eligiable and make sure it meets all the homologation rules. He was with us for about 3.5 hours and said there was just afew things that needed sorting. We then just needed to hear back from Alan Gow and at 5.50pm on Wednesday we got an email officially welcoming us to the BTCC.































































































































and thats how it was left Friday nite, pretty much a bare shell. More pics next week! Aero Package is being started towards the end of next week so it will look totally different soon.

p.s the swrils will be going, but that will be the last thing done.

p.p.s the car WILL be sporting some DW stickers :thumb:

If you want to see more check this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151628


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Coming along very nicely - really looking forward to the start of the season :thumb:

AMD stickers are a bit big though aren't they? - makes me wonder if you'll fit the huge DW ones on there at the moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

So you guys run that AMD Golf in the BTCC?..... Who are you in the team? Driver? owner? etc?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Owensy said:


> So you guys run that AMD Golf in the BTCC?..... Who are you in the team? Driver? owner? etc?


We don't just run it. We own it  I can see the car now 

Shaun the owner of AmD (my boss) owns and drives the car. I work for AmD and also work for the race team at the race meetings. :thumb:

check out the full thread here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151628


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool! 

I seen the car at Croft at the BTCC meeting earlier in the year, it lovley!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

looks great guys keep it up


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Not the best of results today but cracking to see the car in the flesh.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did I just spot this

http://pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=172&i=25639


----------

